
Goodies on Tandy Color Computer 3 (CoCo3) - kelvin0
http://users.aei.ca/twilight/sock/index.html
======
kelvin0
This guy used to run a BBS I used back in the stone ages!

[http://users.axess.com/twilight/sock/cocofile/rs232mod.txt](http://users.axess.com/twilight/sock/cocofile/rs232mod.txt)

